# Phrag Andean Fire



## TDT (Mar 24, 2012)

Phrag lindleyanum 'Vickie' x besseae 'Cow Hollow II' FCC/AOS (Chuck Acker cross)
I purchased this as a seedling in 2000 and it has flowered every year. It is a vigorous, happy plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice -- so many flowers!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice form and great color. Good growing!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2012)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 24, 2012)

Another beautifully colored one!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 24, 2012)

A very nice one!


----------



## Dido (Mar 25, 2012)

great flower and nice plant


----------



## Shiva (Mar 25, 2012)

Magnificient plant and flowers.


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 25, 2012)

Stunning plant and beautiful flowers.


----------



## Brabantia (Mar 25, 2012)

Extra plant and very pretty flowers!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 25, 2012)

Great colour and a very well grown plant.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 25, 2012)

Very nice! One of the very first Phrag hybrids that I grew from flask! They are extremely vigorous under cool conditons with lots of water!

Paphman910


----------



## TDT (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for all of your kind comments. I have this plant sitting in water (RO or rainwater) and it goes outside the end of June for a summer holiday. That's a bit of sunburn on the leaves from last year's early venture out!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 30, 2012)

Beautiful red!


----------

